
Ownership of IP for Rejected Ideas? - infinii
My company has been in brainstorming mode and I&#x27;ve proposed a few great ideas which have been rejected. What&#x27;s my play if I wish to exit company and pursue an idea that I proposed that they&#x27;ve clearly rejected? No development work was ever started, only a business proposal deck.<p>Someone will surely warn me &quot;They rejected it for a reason, why would you still pursue it?&quot; but the context is that they are very risk averse and I might be able to find other investors&#x2F;partners who have a different risk appetite.
======
navaja
Many times employees from one company can pursue a new idea and form a new
spin-off company. With that said this would mean the parent company would
probably have some shares in the spin-off.

You can also ask for their "blessing" but at the end it may all go to the
contract you've signed

------
gesman
If you mentioned it in writing (emails, presentation) they can always can come
back and claim ownership in case this idea will succeed elsewhere.

